# atx 27.5 2 steerer



## stephen.rooke (23 Aug 2015)

Looking at upgrading the forks on my giant atx 27.5 2 but cant find anything online which says what size / type of steerer it has. anyone have a clue? currently has suntour xct forks and i'm probably going to get some rockshox sectors.


----------



## Jody (24 Aug 2015)

My guess is 1.1/8 straight steerer. Doesn't look like a tapered from the pics.


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 Aug 2015)

i'm going to take the forks off and have a look, when i go on suntours site and look at the xct forks it comes up as tapered steerer only which i'm guessing means giant are using the old version. the previous atx versions are straight steerer. doubt they would change much considering its a budget mtb


----------



## stephen.rooke (24 Aug 2015)

Ok, have now confirmed it's a 1 1/8 straight steerer (9mm axle) (although the bottom of the headset is 1.38inch so could it take a tapered fork?)

What shock should i look at for around £250. i want it to be able to handle some rocky terrain (llandegla red route) i'm obviously limited because of the steerer but anyone had good experience with any particular model. I don't mind going used to get something that will do the job.


----------



## Cavalol (25 Aug 2015)

Stephen, have you tried the Bike Factory? I've found them really good for mountain bike stuff. I'm going to drop by there this week to see if they can offer any upgraded forks for my Trek.


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Aug 2015)

sorted now. have ordered some rockshoz gold tk 30s from tweeks


----------

